
FaqBot: An Open-Source Email Answering Tool from HackMIT - revalo
https://medium.com/hackmit-stories/faqbot-an-open-source-email-answering-tool-from-hackmit-fb395e93589d
======
djyaz1200
Interesting! Can anyone recommend similar tools/projects? Anything in Java?

